
Traffic from Y Combinator - jmorin007
http://bluntobject.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/traffic/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
How much traffic does news.yc have, anyways?

~~~
ivan
I think it's 7K daily in the meantime.

